# Umbrella stands?



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Do you have recomendations for umbrella stands? 

I heard of a woman who sells them who lives in Western New York, but I have not been able to get a name or contact information.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

captdan said:


> Do you have recomendations for umbrella stands?
> 
> I heard of a woman who sells them who lives in Western New York, but I have not been able to get a name or contact information.
> 
> Dan


I have one from Lion Country Supply that I really like. It has a little chain on it at the base for a tie-out. They also make a model where the umbrella holder swivels, so you can have the umbrella at an angle. I usually use a giant golf umbrella with it and it works just great. Had held up really well to abuse...

-K


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Got mine from Dogs Afield. Holds a big umbrella and they come in 2 sizes, one for standing and one for sitting.
________
FORD VULCAN ENGINE PICTURE


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

*Umbrella Stands*

Vickie Koch is her name - best one I've seen, wish I'd bought 2!!

You can contact her thru any of the officers (Tammy Adsitt??) of the Western New York Retriever Club


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

captdan said:


> Do you have recomendations for umbrella stands?
> 
> I heard of a woman who sells them who lives in Western New York, but I have not been able to get a name or contact information.
> 
> Dan


Dave Lybeck at Stakeout, Inc.

www.stakeoutinc.com


----------

